# Roadmaster Aero Bee Renegade



## sonatageek

Just picked up this bike --






[/IMG]


----------



## redhat78

Looks awesome! I am trying to get an Avenger 5 off of Craigslist right now. I am new to this and very excited to get started!


----------



## systemBuilder

*My second stingray in childhood ...*



redhat78 said:


> Looks awesome! I am trying to get an Avenger 5 off of Craigslist right now. I am new to this and very excited to get started!




I had this bike as a child, from about age 9-12, so that would make this bike about 1971/1972.  It was a pretty good bike, but it was double-cool once I removed the chaingaurd.  Eventually I got a 10-speed and this bike feel by the wayside.  Before I stopped riding it, i discovered you could ride down the hill on the bike, then swing your leg over it - riding side-saddle - and then, hop off the bike and it would continue anywhere from 20-80 feet before finally crashing by itself !!


----------

